# Xserver seems not to follow xorg.conf for Synaptics touchpad

## odin_ago

I have recently called

```
emerge --sync

emerge -auvND world
```

and after that my touchpad works as it worked before I configured it using xorg.conf. On the terminal where I type startx, I see (among other messages) the following:

```
(EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit returned 11 for "Touchpad"
```

----------

## v_andal

You have to make sure that x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics is installed.  Possibly you need to recompile it so that it matches the latest Xorg. Then you should try to remove xorg.conf (move it somewhere) and see if Xorg starts without it. If it does not, then you need to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what devices it finds.

----------

## odin_ago

I've rebuilt x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics (it actually was installed before, and the version didn't change after I've rebuilt it). It didn't resolve the problem.

When I move xorg.conf somewhere, the behavior of the touchpad changes, but I don't like the other behavior either. In fact, without xorg.conf scrolling works but tap-to-click does not work, and with xorg.conf scrolling does not work while tap-to-click works. The lines corresponging to the toucpad (I guess) in /var/log/Xorg.0.log in the two cases are:

without xorg.conf:

```
[   682.126] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event1)

[   682.126] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[   682.126] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   682.126] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[   682.126] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[   682.126] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   682.126]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.4.0

[   682.126]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   682.126]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[   682.126] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[   682.127] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[   682.127] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[   682.127] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[   682.166] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5560

[   682.166] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4778

[   682.166] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[   682.166] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[   682.166] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

[   682.198] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[   682.198] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[   682.214] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input1/event1"

[   682.214] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[   682.214] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[   682.214] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[   682.214] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.038

[   682.214] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   682.214] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[   682.214] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   682.214] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   682.238] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[   682.238] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   682.238] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   682.238] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[   682.238] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[   682.238] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[   682.238] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

[   682.246] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[   682.246] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[   682.246] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[   682.246] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[   682.267] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[   682.267] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[   682.267] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[   682.271] (EE) PreInit returned 11 for "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[   682.271] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[   682.271] (II) Unloading synaptics

```

with xorg.conf:

```
[   990.421] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'Touchpad'

[   990.421] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[   990.421] (**) Touchpad: always reports core events

[   990.421] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

[   990.426] (--) Touchpad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[   990.426] (--) Touchpad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[   990.426] (--) Touchpad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[   990.426] (--) Touchpad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[   990.426] (**) Option "SHMConfig" "true"

[   990.426] (**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

[   990.447] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[   990.447] (--) Touchpad: no supported touchpad found

[   990.447] (EE) Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[   990.451] (EE) PreInit returned 11 for "Touchpad"

[   990.451] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[   990.451] (II) Unloading synaptics

```

In both cases it reports that it unloads module "synaptics".

----------

## VoidMage

For one, SHMConfig is obsolete.

The second - you should use only its event* node.

----------

## odin_ago

I've changed 

```
        Option      "SHMConfig" "true"
```

to

```
        Option      "SHMConfig" "false"
```

in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but this change did not resolve the problem.

 *Quote:*   

> you should use only its event* node

 

What does this mean?

----------

## VoidMage

I didn't said "change it", just drop it - it defaults to false (and IIRC the option is soon to be removed altogether).

As for the later, read the upgrade guides about InputClass - again IIRC the default file for synaptics forgets to filter nodes different than event*.

----------

## odin_ago

Well, I deleted option "SHMConfig". Nothing changed.

 *Quote:*   

> As for the later, read the upgrade guides about InputClass - again IIRC the default file for synaptics forgets to filter nodes different than event*.

 

Could you give the exact reference for those upgrade guides? Or a man page where I should find them? I have absolutely no idea where they are.

----------

## DirtyHairy

As your touchpad works without a xorg.conf (minus the taps), you should try to start from there and create a minimal xorg.conf which just adds the required options to the touchpad config. For example, my own configuration block for this reads 

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection
```

 Put this into an otherwise empty xorg.conf, and every autoconfigured touchpad will get those options added, enabling taps. If it doesn't work, check your desktop environment's settings --- at least gnome has one which can disable taps as well

----------

